# Here's my aquarium.



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have been asking alot of questions about different types of fish and you guys have helped me out alot. I only have 4 fish right now, and some would say they don't even go together. :lol: But since I work at a petstore fish just kinda happen upon me and if they will get along and are the right size then in my tank they go.
I just setup my 38G today how I like it, it doesn't look natural like some of you guys' tanks do but I'm kinda happy with it. The plants are live so I'm hoping in the next few months the tank will start looking alot better.

The goldfish is gonna leave the tank tomorrow after I setup my old 10 gallon again, he's gonna have it to himself with 1 or 2 plants. I just have him in there now because I wanted him to have some space. I'm not sure about the "snakeskin gourami", he is about 7" long and was $3, I got him tonight. I was told he will get along with South American cichlids. He is getting along famously with my "Blood Parrot Cichlid" and they have both been checking each other out and they leave each other alone.

Today I put all the rocks in there and put my heater to 75. (tell me if this is incorrect, I don't know)








Goldfish is moving out tomorrow to his own tank...








Crappy picture, here's the new addition...








And my Blood Parrot cichlid, he is hiding in the full shot above but he spends about half his time out swimming around.








And my little 4" pleco...









I am probably gonna put 2-3 more South Americans in there that are smaller in size and won't get big. Haven't chosen what yet but they are gonna be around 3". I'm taking recommendations, and don't tell me my tank is overcrowded with these fish I have now because I don't care. I want more fish. Hopefully when the lights go out tonight there won't be any problems with this combo of fish I have now, I don't know everything about these fish.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

And the reason my plants look kinda brown and crappy is because I got them from work when they were going to be thrown away. They were really brown and sick looking and I put them in my tank and they are slowly getting more green.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

your goldfish is the same size as mine, and has relitively the same finnage. But different color pattern, mines white with gold lining. 
Also sweet color on the blood parrot and that's a big snakeskin


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

that gourami is cool! I have never seen a snakeskin before. Those plants should start looking alot better in a few weeks - I dont blame you for taking them if they were going to be thrown away - thats great that they let you have them! tank looks good, BTW


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup, from the full shot your pleco looks very tiny :-D From the looks of it though he/she is a common and will quickly grow. When you do get your cichlids though I would replace the common with something smaller. Are you going to add flourish or co2 to your tank?


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, this is the first aquarium I have kinda decorated myself. The Gourami is pretty big, I stumbled across him at a Petco further away from me that I never go to. There were 4 of them this size and only $3 so I nabbed him.



fishfreaks said:


> Nice setup, from the full shot your pleco looks very tiny :-D From the looks of it though he/she is a common and will quickly grow. When you do get your cichlids though I would replace the common with something smaller. Are you going to add flourish or co2 to your tank?


Will my plants still be ok without the Carbon Dioxide injections? And I've never heard of "flourish".
Also, why replace the little Plecostamus? I like them the most out of the algae eaters, I've always wanted a little spotted catfish but pet stores around here never have them.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

you need some driftwood, plecos love it, i just got a big chunk of it for $2 at my lfs.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> Will my plants still be ok without the Carbon Dioxide injections? And I've never heard of "flourish".
> Also, why replace the little Plecostamus? I like them the most out of the algae eaters, I've always wanted a little spotted catfish but pet stores around here never have them.


 I was just saying, they should have atleast a 55gallon once they start getting larger. They get about 12" and are big waste producers. Also once it gets big, he may rip up your plants, theyre quite powerful


----------

